# deutz 6207 transmission oil



## snowman4evr (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi, We have an older deutz d6207 tractor, and was wondering if you could tell us the proper fluid to use in the transmission. Or if we could purchase a maintenance/owners manual that would be great also.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Seems that the original oil for your transmission was an SAE 90 oil, perhaps a 20W-20 would be what you are looking for. Maybe a few of the other members may have a thought on this to share with you. As for a manual, there are many place to google them from, such as...
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/DESCLUTCH_4884.htm


----------



## snowman4evr (Mar 10, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Seems that the original oil for your transmission was an SAE 90 oil, perhaps a 20W-20 would be what you are looking for. Maybe a few of the other members may have a thought on this to share with you. As for a manual, there are many place to google them from, such as...
> https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/DESCLUTCH_4884.htm


Thx pogobill


----------

